Ask HN: What business/tech inspires you? what excites you? - hoodoof
======
thoughtpalette
Virtual Reality. Super excited about 2016.

------
hanniabu
Light field technology

[https://www.lytro.com](https://www.lytro.com)

------
a_lifters_life
Machine Learning, AI, NLP

